# Best meat breed?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have dairy goats, but one of my neighbors wants to get into meat goats and run them together at different times of the year. He only has 2 acres, I have 7. Anyway, I'm wondering what are the biggest differences between Boer and Kiko's? He is also considering the Kinder breed to because I have some, but I'm kinda thinking they would be too small for having just for meat...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So your neighbor wants to use your property for his goats?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, just for certain times of the year, mainly spring and summer... They will all be tested etc.. We haven't decided how much he will pay me, but he will also help put up fences on the rest of the property for the 1st years payment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like boers, but others may have different opinions, which is OK.

But "Boer" is a good and popular meat goat. :thumb:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm kinda thinking Boars too, but thought Kiko's would be more heartier..., since I have to admit my neighbor really isn't into quality care like I am. He does feed them, has a barn, but as far as anything else goes, I know I'll have to pester him...


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I have boers and personally like them best but mytonics or fainting goats are a good meat breed but are a little smaller than boers texmasters are another heavily muscled breed because their crossed between the boer and mytonic 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the boers and myotonics. Actually going to look at a few myotonic does this week.  
I don't know much about kikos really. Someone offered me several yearling kiko bucks for 25 each, I just couldn't take them at that time. Wish I could have.
Spanish goats may be something else to look into. I think they are pretty hardy, but Don't know much about them either.

http://www.wolfrivermyotonics.com
I really like their goats. 
Onion creek has some nice goats too, but I was never able to contact her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had some kikos over the years and honestly I didn't see a difference in being more hardy then my boers. I know people will swear they are but I never saw a difference. Even if they are I'll take my boers over them any day. The ones I had were skittish and the last one I had I sold after I had to beat her off me one night with a flash light when I tried to move her and her new born kids. 
Spanish are as hardy as people claim them to be but I was never fast enough or could rope well enough to catch them lol
I have no clue about other breeds. If Savannas were here I would try them but since they are not I'll still to my boers 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think he decided on boars. He wants to get started in the spring... So, I might be heading Nancy's way late March early April.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Spanish are as hardy as people claim them to be but I was never fast enough or could rope well enough to catch them lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:ROFL: I'll second that description! They are hardy and they raise fantastic babies. Mix them with a boer and you get really nice animals. But have good fences and lots of patience.

Myotonics are smaller and take longer to mature. I never realized just how small they were until I actually was around a herd. Boers, savannas, and kikos are the main ones around here. I wish I could afford some savannas to add to my herd. I've got one half kiko doe, but she's 2 and hasn't bred yet (she better this year or she's gone) but she's a really nice meaty doe.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

My uncle used to have a huge savanna buck that he crossed over some boer does and his kids were amazing and he seemed to be very worm resistant 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really want to get a few savanna's but there aren't any in my area.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

RPC said:


> I really want to get a few savanna's but there aren't any in my area.


Same here I'm not sure where he even got his I guess he just got lucky when he found him

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A friend of mine in Nebraska has savanna mixes. He went to....arizona? I think....to get his purebred savanna buck. I think there is also getting to be a savanna community in Oklahoma because he also did a seminar there this fall


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There is an active Savanna group on Facebook. Oklahoma seems to be the hotspot! It is called Savanna Goat Breeders & Savanna Goats 4 -sale


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tell them to move closer to indiana. Lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

janeen128 said:


> I think he decided on boars. He wants to get started in the spring... So, I might be heading Nancy's way late March early April.


 That's a great idea!
Savannas & Kikos aren't real prolific around here, meaning there aren't many at least that I know of.
We will have kids on the ground by then.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! I let him know where we could find some good ones, and he wants to start with 5 does, maybe a buckling, but I'm highly discouraging him from getting his own buck, due to the fact he complains how mine smell... Haha!!!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I LOVE KIKOS! Horns are fantastic wall ornaments when you butcher them!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If nancy doesn't have enough, I should have some boer babies by Spring too... And I'm not too far from nancy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! Thanks Milk & Honey... Sad news though my neighbor that wants to do this was just diagnosed with lung cancer;-( He just found out and told us about it last night... He's still hopeful though that all will be okay... I told him I can help out as much as possible too, so we will see where he is at health wise in the early spring. I've got to admit he wasn't looking too well last night;-(


----------

